# Trade ad



## Christie Photo (Feb 6, 2009)

I made this shot yesterday for an ad in a trade magazine.  I'm sure you know the large, black areas are for ad copy.

As always, I'd love to hear any concerns or critiques.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2009)

I really like this shot.  The rim of light around him really works well.

To me, this shot seems to be about the man and the product comes second.  If that's the intent, then that's great.  
If, however, the shot is supposed to be more about the product and the inventor is supposed to be secondary, then I think the product should be brighter than it is.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 9, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> To me, this shot seems to be about the man...



You nailed it.  I'm told he's known in the industry.

Thanks, Mike.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 18, 2009)

This is how it was used in the ad.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks great.  A job well done all around.


----------



## Arch (Mar 18, 2009)

yup i agree, that's a good job :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool & it's good to know someone's on top of state of the art sludge solidification. You got to get that **** right the first time.


----------



## mamun (Apr 18, 2009)

for trade you need to advertisement. its important.


----------

